# Good "Boombox"



## mooseyforyebs (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm in search of a good boombox for $100-175. It needs to be battery operated, and have big big sound. I will be using this to throw "on the go raves". Just need something that plays cds and has good sound for electronic music, with lots of big bass


----------



## machinestate98 (Jun 12, 2009)

Have you tried portable PA units? These portable PAs are battery powered units and you can plug a any kind of handheld player into them.

Take a look at these sites:

http://www.dak.com/reviews/3010story.cfm
http://www.radios4you.com/pasystem-mwp2005-LG.html
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/navi...N=100001+201165&Ntk=All&Ntt=portable+PA&Nty=1

The first one doesn't quite have enough bass (i own one), so I'd check out both the second and third links above.


----------

